
Apple Lisa Marketing Requirement Document [pdf] - sturza
https://ia800701.us.archive.org/14/items/Apple_Lisa_MRD_Marketing_Requirements_Document_Apr80_alt/Apple_Lisa_MRD_Marketing_Requirements_Document_Apr80_alt.pdf
======
crmrc114
How interesting that the target market was secretaries- I honestly thought the
Lisa was targeted to engineers.

